# Tangled lift lines



## cwin26 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a full fly loft, the lift lines that stretch from the head block to the furthest loft block are getting tangled and rubbing against other loft blocks. This is causing unneeded ware on the system. What can I add to help prevent this?


----------



## Footer (Aug 10, 2009)

Idler Pulleys. 

They make different types depending on the type of blocks you have. Before you do anything though, get a qualified rigger in there to look at your block and your lift lines to check if they need to be replaced. That same person will be able to install the idlers for you.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Honestly this is a situation where if you're asking this question you can't do a thing.

Contact a local rigging company in your area to come out and do a full inspection/maitenance on the system.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with the above. cwin26, is this a new installation, recent or ongoing occurrence? Ask your professional rigging company/inspector about "sag bars" and "idler pulleys."


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 11, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> Honestly this is a situation where if you're asking this question you can't do a thing.
> 
> Contact a local rigging company in your area to come out and do a full inspection/maitenance on the system.



I'm going to add my voice to the chorus.

In the long run going the professional route with this will save you time, money, and headaches in addition to giving you a safer, more functional fly system.


----------



## RichMoore (Aug 12, 2009)

For my two cents....I agree with what has been said above. Having been an installation rigger myself, when the riggers get there, have them check the 'fleet angles'...that could have some bearing on your problem. 

If you don't know what you are doing.....stop....don't do it.

Rich Moore


----------

